# Verstaerker + Kompakt Lautsprecher Kombinationen fuer jedes Budget



## thysol (15. Juni 2010)

*Vorwort:*

Dieser Thread dient dazu verschiedene Verstaerker + Kompakt/Regal Lautsprecher kombinationen darzustellen. Ich versuche klanglich gute Kombinationen zu waehlen fuer verschiedene Budgets. Standboxen werden "erstmal" aussenvorgelassen. Ich bin offen fuer (negative) Kritik um diesen Thread und die moeglichen Kombinationen zu verbessern.

*Budget < **€100

Dynavox CS-PA1 + Magnat Monitor Supreme 100

*

Diese absolute Low-Budget Konfiguration erfuellt keine hohen Ansprueche. Dennoch ist es besser als ein Komplett-System in dem Preis-Bereich wie zum Beispiel dass Logitech Z4.​ 
*

Budget < €300*

*Onkyo A-9155 + Magnat Monitor Supreme 200

*

Der Onkyo ist ein solider Verstaerker und bietet 2x80 Watt. Die Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 sind auch gut fuer ihre Preisklasse. Die Magnat Boxen sollte mann aber nicht zu weit aufdrehen weil dann fangen die Hochtoener an zu schreien. Der Bass und Mittelton Bereich ist aber gut bei den Boxen.

*Denon PMA510AE + Magnat Monitor 220*​ 
(Beschreibungs Text folgt Bald)

*Pioneer A-109 + Canton GLE 402*
*
Budget < **€600
**
Denon PMA510AE + Nubert nuBox 381
*

Der Verstaerker in dieser Preisklasse bietet gute Hi-Fi Qualitaet. In Kombination mit den Nubert nuBox 381 gehoert die Soundqualitaet schon zur gehobenen Mittelklasse.

*Yamaha AX 497 B + Magnat Quantum 603

*

(Beschreibung folgt bald)

*Onkyo A-9377 + Heco Metas XT 301

*
* 
Budget < **€800*
*
Pioneer A-A9-J + Canton Karat 720*
* 

Budget < €1200

Onkyo A-9555 + Nubert nuLine 32

*
*
PS: Dieser Thread ist nur so etwas wie eine Beta von einer Software. Ich plane diesen Thread noch um 5.1 Sound, Subwoofern und Standlautsprechern zu erweitern. Ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut mit Hi-Fi aus aber ich veraendere meine Verstaerker und Boxen Kombinationen natuerlich wenn sie nicht Perfekt sind. Daher brauche ich euer Feedback.* ​​
​


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Juni 2010)

Ein interessanter Thread, gerade für mich als Fan der Kombi "Vollverstärker-Kompaktlautsprecher"! So lange er auf persönlichen Erfahrungen beruht. Wenn du willst kann ich zwei Setups dazusteuern:

- Denon PMA510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 (300€)
- Denon PMA510AE + Magnat Quantum 603 (ehemals 600€, jetzt wegen Ausverkauf der Q603er 400€)

Also ich bin gespannt was man hier noch so erwarten darf


----------



## 8800 GT (15. Juni 2010)

Gute Idee
Aber wo ist denn die Nubox 381?


----------



## thysol (15. Juni 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Gute Idee
> Aber wo ist denn die Nubox 381?



Danke fuer den Hinweis. Ist jetzt gefixt.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (15. Juni 2010)

Hi! Gute Idee mit dem Threed! 

Als absolute low budget Kombi würde ich diese vorschlagen:
Dynavox CS-PA1 Mini-Verstärker - ESA-1 - 2 x 50: Amazon.de: Elektronik
+
Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 2-Wege Regallautsprecher Paar, Bassreflex 89 dB schwarz


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juni 2010)

Versuche je Budget mehrere Kombinationen aus LS und Amp aufzuzeigen. So ist das alles etwas Denon-lastig.

Die Kombination für 1000 € halte ich nicht für gelungen. Die Vento kosten für sich alleine schon 800 € das Paar und sind Auslaufmodelle.


----------



## thysol (15. Juni 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Versuche je Budget mehrere Kombinationen aus LS und Amp aufzuzeigen. So ist das alles etwas Denon-lastig.
> 
> Die Kombination für 1000 € halte ich nicht für gelungen. Die Vento kosten für sich alleine schon 800 € das Paar und sind Auslaufmodelle.



Die mehrere Zusammenstellungen pro Budget folgen Bald. Dass 1000 euro System werde ich veraendern.

Edit: Ich glaube ich werde die Canton Vento 802 durch Stand LS ersetzen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (15. Juni 2010)

Eine kleine Auswahl an Receivern, Verstärkern, Kompaktboxen und Standlautsprechern wäre gut.

Z.B. je 3-5 Produkte pro Kategorie und Preisklasse. Z.B. bei den Receivern <200€,<350€<600€,600€. Bei den Kompaktlautsprechern entsprechend kleinere Schritte.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juni 2010)

Wenn das sollte dieser Thraed in mein Howto übertragen werden. So wäre alles beisammen.

Was mich aber stört:
a) sehr Markenlastig (eben z.B. Denon)
b) Woher nimmst du die Erfahrungen?? Wenn jeder einfach irgendwelche Lautsprecher vorschlagen kann, wirds Mist.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (15. Juni 2010)

> Wenn das sollte dieser Thraed in mein Howto übertragen werden. So wäre alles beisammen.


 Entweder so oder per Link. Ich würde den Thread aber erst nach ein paar Tagen Reifung übernehmen. Der noch junge Thread wird sicher noch sehr oft von unserem lieben Thysol überarbeitet.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Juni 2010)

Ja, ich halte es auch für vernünftiger, dem Thread erstmal ein paar Tage Zeit zur Entwicklung zu geben, da muss sicher nochmal etwas umstrukturiert werden. Und dann würde ich den auch per Link ins HowTo aufnehmen, denn alles in einen einzigen Thread zu klatschen wird dann auch irgendwann mal sehr unübersichtlich.
Ansonsten braucht der Thread auch noch sehr viel mehr Markenvielfalt, er beschränkt sich zurzeit (sicher auch nicht ohne Grund) zu sehr auf Denon und Magnat. Aber das liegt wohl daran, dass beide Hersteller im bezahlbaren finanziellen Rahmen einfach ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis haben. Nichtsdestotrotz sollte es ein bisschen "bunter" werden ^^


----------



## thysol (15. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Wenn das sollte dieser Thraed in mein Howto übertragen werden. So wäre alles beisammen.
> 
> Was mich aber stört:
> a) sehr Markenlastig (eben z.B. Denon)
> b) Woher nimmst du die Erfahrungen?? Wenn jeder einfach irgendwelche Lautsprecher vorschlagen kann, wirds Mist.



Ich werde den Thread nochmal kraeftig ueberarbeiten. Dann wird er entweder mit in dein Thread eingefuegt oder verlinkt. Aber wie gesagt der Thread ist noch im Beta-Stadium. Dass kann noch eine ganze Woche dauern. Ich habe aber schonmal einen Beta Thread aufgemacht um die Meinungen der User zu integrieren.


----------



## Timsu (16. Juni 2010)

Ich finde Marantz sollte bei den Verstärkern auf jedenfall noch erwähnt werden. Genauso NAD
Bieten beide sehr gute geräte, in der mittleren Preisklasse
mfG


----------



## thysol (16. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du die Erfahrungen?? Wenn jeder einfach irgendwelche Lautsprecher vorschlagen kann, wirds Mist.



Ich habe nur wenig Erfahrung mit Hi-Fi. Bis jetzt habe ich ja nur die Magnat Monitor Supreme. Ich weiss aber auch wie sich High-End Sound anhoert weil mein Vater hat noch High-End Selbstbau Boxen aus den Achtzigern. Ich weiss allerdings nicht wie sich modernere High-End Boxen anhoeren.

Ich wuerde vorschlagen hier koennen User Beispiel-Konfigurationen Posten. Wenn die Konfigurationen Mist sind wird der User schon von anderen Usern darauf hingewiesen und dann fuege ich sie natuerlich nicht ein. Ich meine wenn ein Logitech Z5500 Digital besitzer hier Beispiel Konfigurationen Postet bin ich schon mal etwas skeptischer.

Ich werde auch auf KaiHD7960xx's Idee eingehen die Boxen und Verstaerker getrennt in den verschiedenen Budgets zu posten. Allerdings brauche ich noch empfehlungen fuer weitere Verstaerker und Boxen die gut sind. Am besten ist es wenn User die einen Verstaerker/Box besitzen einen kurzen Beitrag ueber ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Produkt posten. Falls dass besser rueberkommt und die User KaiHD7960xx's Konzept besser finden verwerfe ich vielleicht ganz die Beispiel-Konfigurationen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Juni 2010)

> Ich wuerde vorschlagen hier koennen User Beispiel-Konfigurationen Posten. Wenn die Konfigurationen Mist sind wird der User schon von anderen Usern darauf hingewiesen und dann fuege ich sie natuerlich nicht ein. Ich meine wenn ein Logitech Z5500 Digital besitzer hier Beispiel Konfigurationen Postet bin ich schon mal etwas skeptischer.



Bin selbst noch Neuling in dem Bereich, aber die Grundidee des Threads und auch das Diskutieren von Produkten finde ich gut!

Man müsste übrigens auch zwischen Strereo-Verstärker und 5.1 Receiver.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Bin selbst noch Neuling in dem Bereich, aber die Grundidee des Threads und auch das Diskutieren von Produkten finde ich gut!



*Zustimm*

Ich hab noch ne andere Idee: Wie wärs, wenn Ich dir etwas unter die Arme greif?? z.B. Wenn Ich dir Vorschläge poste, welche du dann in den Thread einbindest. Oder Ich binde den Thread komplett ins HowTo ein und nenne deinen Namen als Kooppartner und Ideengeber...

Lass dir Zeit bei dem Thread, denn schnell und ******* ist nicht gut. Besser man lässt es langsamer angehen.


----------



## thysol (16. Juni 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> *Zustimm*
> 
> Ich hab noch ne andere Idee: Wie wärs, wenn Ich dir etwas unter die Arme greif?? z.B. Wenn Ich dir Vorschläge poste, welche du dann in den Thread einbindest. Oder Ich binde den Thread komplett ins HowTo ein und nenne deinen Namen als Kooppartner und Ideengeber...
> 
> Lass dir Zeit bei dem Thread, denn schnell und ******* ist nicht gut. Besser man lässt es langsamer angehen.



Dass faende ich super. Vorschlaege kann ich immer gebrauchen. In deinem Howto Thread waere dieser Thread natuerlich gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Toffele (16. Juni 2010)

Kleiner Hinweis: Das Bild das du von den Heco Metas XT hast, zeigt in Wahrheit die Celan XT. Die Celan sind etwas teurer, allerdings auch ein Stück besser. Da stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob du die Preiskategorie und die Bezeichnung änderst, oder nur das Bild^^
Was jetzt allerdings das bessere Schnäppchen ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Müsste man mal gegeneinander probehören, da die Klangfärbung ähnlich sein sollte.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Juni 2010)

Die Idee hinter dem Thread finde ich super! Jedoch würde ich eine Aufteilung zwischen Verstärkern und Lautsprechern auch besser finden. So kann man sich dann ja seine eigene Kombination zusammenbasteln. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## thysol (16. Juni 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Die Idee hinter dem Thread finde ich super! Jedoch würde ich eine Aufteilung zwischen Verstärkern und Lautsprechern auch besser finden. So kann man sich dann ja seine eigene Kombination zusammenbasteln. Viel Erfolg!



Wird gemacht. Samstag fahre ich aber 2 Wochen in den Urlaub. Ich weiss nicht ob ich dass bis dahin hinbekomme. Allerdings spaetestens danach wird der Thread umstrukturiert.


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Juni 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Wird gemacht. Samstag fahre ich aber 2 Wochen in den Urlaub. Ich weiss nicht ob ich dass bis dahin hinbekomme. Allerdings spaetestens danach wird der Thread umstrukturiert.



Müssen wir uns bloß noch irgendwie organisieren...


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Juni 2010)

So, hab mich mal mit thysol abgesprochen und werden das Projekt dann mal in 2 Wochen in Angriff nehmen.

Allerdings weiß Ich noch nicht, ob ich den Thread in s HowTo übertragen soll oder besser gleich einen komplett neuen Thread eröffnen soll...

Mit dabei: Lautsprecher, Vorverstärker, Endstufen, AV-Receiver, Vollverstärker. (Empfehlungen können neu oder gebraucht sein)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Juni 2010)

> oder besser gleich einen komplett neuen Thread eröffnen soll...
> 
> Mit dabei: Lautsprecher, Vorverstärker, Endstufen, AV-Receiver, Vollverstärker. (Empfehlungen können neu oder gebraucht sein)



Halte ich persönlich für sinnvoller. Wenn alles nur ins HowTo gestopft wird blickt da bald keiner mehr durch. Deshalb bin ich wie gesagt auch für einen zweiten Thread, wo solche Komponenten kurz vorgeschlagen werden können. Aus diesem Thread heraus könnte dann noch auf die Einzeltests von uns allen verlinkt werden.


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Juni 2010)

Ich würde die Wahl mit einem seperaten Thread auch bevorzugen. Es gehört ja nicht direkt ins How-To. Eine Verlinkung würde da schon vollkommen reichen. Freue mich schon auf das Ergebnis.

PS: Wird ein neuer Thread eröffnet oder dieser hier bearbeitet?


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Juni 2010)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> PS: Wird ein neuer Thread eröffnet oder dieser hier bearbeitet?



Keine Ahnung.


----------



## DJ Flooo (21. Juni 2010)

aber bedenkt bitte: hifi is nix für partys... das mittenloch is unerträglich bei sehr lauter musik... das is wenn dann nur was fürs wohnzimmer oder für den KLEINEN partykeller mit leister musik...


mfg flo


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. Juni 2010)

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. ^^ Meine LS reichen locker für ne Party. Vielleicht nicht in nem Uni-Saal, aber locker für ne 25m² Zimmer oder vl auch etwas mehr.


----------



## DJ Flooo (21. Juni 2010)

des will ich sehen, wie du mit deinen hifi LS kickbass erzeugst... ok auf 25m² gehts noch gut, aber ich hab leider schon zu oft gesehen, das sie bei 100m² oder mehr hifilautsprecher aufgestellt haben, und die inhaber meinten das sie ne fette geile anlage haben, für homezwecken is nur hifi gut, PA is da mal derbe *******...

ich wollte das nur mal gesagt haben, ned das sich jetzt einer hifilautsprecher für partys kauft, und dann welche mit ja viel watt nimmt^^ wobei watt ja egal is, aber das is ein anderes thema.....

mfg flo


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Juni 2010)

DJ Flooo schrieb:


> aber bedenkt bitte: hifi is nix für partys... das mittenloch is unerträglich bei sehr lauter musik... das is wenn dann nur was fürs wohnzimmer oder für den KLEINEN partykeller mit leister musik...



Davon war ja nie die Rede... Hifi hat nichts mit PA-Beschallung jenseits der 50 m² zu tun.

Edit: Der neue Thread wird diesen hier ersetzen und wird auf meinen Namen laufen, da thysol nicht da ist und Ich so langsam beginnen will.
Edit2: Erste Seite ist fertig


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. Juni 2010)

@Flo,
jo bei 100m² kommt ne normale Hifi-Anlage niocht hin, aber Party's feier ich meistens in irgend welchen Wohnungen.. (wenn überhaupt noch.. ) 



> des will ich sehen, wie du mit deinen hifi LS kickbass erzeugst


Wofür brauche ich den bidde Kickbass..??


----------



## thysol (4. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Edit: Der neue Thread wird diesen hier ersetzen und wird auf meinen Namen laufen, da thysol nicht da ist und Ich so langsam beginnen will.
> Edit2: Erste Seite ist fertig



Ist dein neuer Thread schon fertig?


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Juli 2010)

Nee, hab noch nicht die Zeit gefunden. Weil ich extrem viel einbinden muss, dauert das noch. Bin ja noch bei KompaktLS, aber ich hab ja ab jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub, sollte also doch flott gehen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Juli 2010)

So, jetzt ist der erste Teil fertig... Kompaktlautsprecher von 100 €/ Paar bis knapp 40.000 € mit insgesamt 8 Kompakten....

das dauert noch ewig


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Juli 2010)

Hast du den ersten Teil in nem Editor? Also kommt das alles ins How-To?


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Juli 2010)

Nee, es gibt dann zwecks Übersicht n komplett neuen Thread, der hoffe Ich auch wieder oben angepinnt wird. Sind in Word jetzt schon 5 Seiten... (Ohne Pics)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Juli 2010)

Einen kompletten Thread find ich aus sinnvoller. 5 Seiten ohne Pics ist ne Menge. Bin gespannt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Juli 2010)

Ja wird üppig, immerhin kommen noch StandLS, Receiver/Vollverstärker, Vorverstärker, Endstufen und eventuell Subwoofer...


----------



## Witcher (5. Juli 2010)

ich freu mich schon drauf die sachen von dir werden immer gut und sind schön zu lesen


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Juli 2010)

ich weiss nicht, das wird ne menge arbeit machen, mir ist der nutzen aber nicht klar.
jeder wird (wie immer) sein zeug als klasse einstufen und zum schluss haben wir nur tolle sachen in der liste.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Juli 2010)

> jeder wird (wie immer) sein zeug als klasse einstufen und zum schluss haben wir nur tolle sachen in der liste.



Für die meisten anfragenden User, die vorher nur Logitech und co. kannten ist ja selbst schon ein schäbiger Dynavox Class-T zusammen mit Magnat Monitor Supreme super toll 

Ich denke, Devil bekommt das mit der Objektivität schon ganz gut hin  ich bin sehr gespannt auf den neuen Thread!


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. Juli 2010)

Dafür gibts sowas in noch fast keinem Forum. 

Ist zwar ne Höllenarbeit, aber wird schon bestimmt gut werden.... Bis jetzt war Ich objektiv, soweit Ich das beurteilen kann


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Juli 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Für die meisten anfragenden User, die vorher nur Logitech und co. kannten ist ja selbst schon ein schäbiger Dynavox Class-T zusammen mit Magnat Monitor Supreme super toll



das ist relativ. 
besser werden magnat supreme auch nicht, nur weil man vorher völligen schrott auf dem schreibtisch hatte.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Juli 2010)

Ich find die Magnat Supreme gar net so übel, hatte aber in Sachen Hifi auch nur mal im MM reingehört und die wenigen Sachen, die sich in meinem Besitz befanden. Wobei die Supreme Serie schon recht ordentlich für das Budget ist, es gibt ja schon dirves Tests dazu. 

Aber für jemanden der selbst Lautsprecher baut, werden sie wohl immer mist bleiben. Vielleicht denke ich ja irgendwann selber so.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Juli 2010)

hey, wie ich 16 wahr, war ich auch stolz wie oskar auf meine magnat monitor a.  pegel und bass war das einzige was interessant war.

mit 20 hab ich mir dann endlich was gescheites leisten können, nämlich meine t+a criterion 100 (tml lautsprecher). die habe ich heute immer noch und die sind immer noch richtig gut. stehen im wohnzimmer. 

fakt ist aber auch, das magnat einfach nur ein billiger massenproduzent ist. da würde ich allemal die preiswerten serien von heco oder canton bevorzugen, oder eben die englische ware wie kef, bw oder monitor.
magnat ist bose äähh... böse.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Juli 2010)

> fakt ist aber auch, das magnat einfach nur ein billiger massenproduzent ist. da würde ich allemal die preiswerten serien von heco oder canton bevorzugen, oder eben die englische ware wie kef, bw oder monitor.



Also das kann ich als Magnat-Verfechter _so_ nicht stehen lassen 
Richtig ist, Magnat ist Massenproduzent in gleichem Umfang wie Heco oder Canton.

Magnat hat superbillige Einsteiger-Serien (Magnat Monitor Supreme) aber auch sehr gute Serien für den gehobenen Anspruch (Magnat 6xx aufwärts) die mit Cantons Chrono Serie bspw. mindestens mithalten, sie je nach Hörgeschmack sogar übertreffen können.
Zu Heco würde ich z.B. im Billig-Sektor (also Victa-Serie) niemals greifen, da mir dort alle Lautsprecher durch die Bank viel zu dumpf klingen.
Canton GLEs sind in ihrer Preisklasse natürlich durchaus eine Empfehlung wert, gefallen aber auch nicht jedem.

Mit KEF, B&W oder Monitor Audio (mal von den absolut billigsten Serien der Hersteller abgesehen) bewegen wir uns dann schon wieder auf einem Preislichen Niveau wo ich dann auch keine Magnats mehr empfehlen würde.
Aber für ein taschengeld-taugliches Budget von 100-200€/Paar ist Magnat einfach eine Alternative mit der man klanglich relativ (zum Preis) weit kommt.



> magnat ist bose äähh... böse.



Also dieser Vergleich passt nun wirklich nicht 
BOSE baut schlecht klingende Lautsprecher zu horrenden Preisen, hat also ein schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis. Magnat baut dagegen Lautsprecher, die für ihren Preis sehr gut klingen, hat demnach ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Juli 2010)

ist ja gut.  im endeffekt hast du recht. hifi ist halt was anderes.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Juli 2010)

> hifi ist halt was anderes.



highend ist halt was anderes 

Eine hohe (nicht maximale) Klangtreue kann auch mit den Consumer-Marken erreicht werden. Und ab einem gewissen Punkt steigt der Preis exponential zum Qualitätsgewinn. Soll heißen: der Unterschied zwischen einem 100€ und einem 200€ Lautsprecher ist deutlicher als der Unterschied zwischen einem 1000€ und einem 4000€ Lautsprecher.
Aber seien wir mal ehrlich, für aktuelle Musikproduktionen reicht schon ne Magnat Monitor Supreme. Die hören sich auf teuren B&W Nautilus genauso grausam an wie auf ner Magnat Monitor Supreme, weil einfach das Mastering schon alles kaputt gemacht hat ^^ Ich habe mir im übrigen mal deine Drums & Tracks Test-CD besorgt, nicht schlecht, da merkt man erstmal was Dynamik ist


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (6. Juli 2010)

Mit 16 hatte ich gar keine richtige Anlage.  Die erste "Anlage" habe ich mir mit 22/23 gegönnt (5.1 Billig-Zeugs). 
Aber die Heco Victa habe ich auch schon gehört und irgendwie klingen die fade in meinen Ohren. Ist natürlich immer subjektiv. Also ich denke, zumindest für den Preis bekommt man da kaum was besseres und ging ja um ein bestimmtes Budget und da kann man nicht zu viel erwarten.


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juli 2010)

Der Thread geht schnell voran... Eventuell diese Woche wird der fertig.


----------



## Stormbringer (6. Juli 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im übrigen mal deine Drums & Tracks Test-CD besorgt, nicht schlecht, da merkt man erstmal was Dynamik ist




rauscht ein bisschen, aber wahnsinns dynamik.


----------



## thysol (7. Juli 2010)

Wir haben schon einen Kompletten Rechner Zusammenstellungs Thread und bald haben wir auch ein Hifi Kaufberatungs Thread dank Devil-X. Was aber noch fehlt was auch in so gut wie keinem anderen Forum zu finden ist waere ein Heimkino Kaufberatungs Thread. Da koennte mann doch auch Empfehlenswerte Fernseher/Beamer/Blu-ray Player usw. auflisten.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. Juli 2010)

> Der Thread geht schnell voran... Eventuell diese Woche wird der fertig.


Ab Freitag bin ich auf Gran Canaria. Ich hoffe ich sehe den Thread vorher noch..   Ne quatsch, mach dir keinen Stress.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Juli 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ab Freitag bin ich auf Gran Canaria. Ich hoffe ich sehe den Thread vorher noch..   Ne quatsch, mach dir keinen Stress.



Ich wünsch dir jetzt schon mal nen schönen Urlaub, aber bis Freitag wird das schwer... Eher unwahrscheinlich 

@thysol: auch ne gute Idee, aber davon hab ich keinen Plan


----------



## thysol (7. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> @thysol: auch ne gute Idee, aber davon hab ich keinen Plan



Ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Juli 2010)

Und passt auch nicht ganz in den Bereich dieses Forums. Es gibt zwar ein Heimkino Bereich, allerdings ist das hier ja eigentlich ein PC Forum. Im Hifi-Forum wäre das natürlich schön, wenn es denn mal jemand macht.


----------



## Elkgrin (7. Juli 2010)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> rauscht ein bisschen, aber wahnsinns dynamik.



Ist es das gute Stück hier?

The Sheffield Lab Drum & Track Disc - bei hifi-zubehoer.info kaufen

Würde mich auch mal reizen.. 


Edit:
oh nein ich liebe napster XD !


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Juli 2010)

Ich seh erstmal zu, den Thread fertig zu bekommen... Als anreiz und Vorfreude lass Ich mal Namen wie B & W, Mordaunt Short, und Magico im Raum stehen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Juli 2010)

Elkgrin schrieb:


> Ist es das gute Stück hier?
> 
> The Sheffield Lab Drum & Track Disc - bei hifi-zubehoer.info kaufen
> 
> ...



Genau die ist es! Die hat wirklich eine erstklassige Dynamik. Macht richtig spaß sich die Drum Improvisations anzuhören


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Juli 2010)

Müssen Verstärker unbedingt in den Thread? Weil alleine schon in Sachen Lautsprecher verdammt viel dabei sind....


----------



## Elkgrin (7. Juli 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Genau die ist es! Die hat wirklich eine erstklassige Dynamik. Macht richtig spaß sich die Drum Improvisations anzuhören



Full Ack! Gerade die zwei Dingense gibts nicht ^^ ;( pfui napster 

Naja 35 Eus geb ich für zwei Lieder nicht aus, schade.



> Müssen Verstärker unbedingt in den Thread? Weil alleine schon in Sachen Lautsprecher verdammt viel dabei sind....



Müssen nicht, Du kannst ja immerhin den Thread dann in "Linke und Rechte Kompaktboxkombinationen für jedes Budget" umbenennen XD


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Müssen Verstärker unbedingt in den Thread? Weil alleine schon in Sachen Lautsprecher verdammt viel dabei sind....



Vielleicht lohnt sich da ein eigener Thread, der Lautsprecher-Thread nur kurz skiziert und verlinkt wird.


----------



## sinthor4s (8. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Müssen Verstärker unbedingt in den Thread? Weil alleine schon in Sachen Lautsprecher verdammt viel dabei sind....



Naja es muss ja nicht zu jedem Paar ein spezieller Verstärker 
gelistet werden. Wenn zu jedem Preisbereich 1-3 Verstärker vorgeschlagen
werden reicht das mehr als aus.


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juli 2010)

merkt ihr es langsam? viel arbeit, sehr wenig nutzen.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Juli 2010)

Ich denke, die meisten hier sind absoluten Hifi-Laien. Da freut mich sich umso mehr über eine grobe Vorauswahl, kurze Infos welche LS ihr Geld wert sind und welche eher nicht.


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Juli 2010)

hmm... was nutzt dir meine aussage das magnat lautsprecher unbrauchbar sind? ist alles relativ. hatte jemand vorher nur logitech ist fast alles besser. 

(und zudem geschmackssache)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Juli 2010)

Also ich lad dich auch gerne mal zum Supreme-Probe-Hören ein.   

Es geht aber doch auch um das P/L Verhältnis. Da bekommt man mit der Supremeserie einfach das beste Klangergebnis hin (behaupte ich einfach mal). Und die Magnat LS konnten sich ja auch schon gegen einige teurere LS-Hersteller in Test behaupten. Die Quantum sogar gegenüber den hoch gelobten Nuberts. 

Die meisten hier sind ja kaum gewillt 200 bis (geschweige denn) 500€ für's Soundsystem auszugeben.^^ Als ich mir damals die Edifier S530D gegönnt hatte, dachte ich auch, dass das ganz schön viel für nur für den Sound sei. 

Ich muss dir aber zustimmen, dass der Punkt mit der Geschmackssache auch sehr zutreffend ist. Also wäre es evtl schon sinnvoll für die Auswahl des Rankings unter den entsprechenden Boxen ein paar Querverweise wie Reviews/Test zu verlinken.


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Juli 2010)

So, der neue Thread ist fertig - aber nur mit Lautsprechern fürs erste.


----------

